# Resonators



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

When I purchased my 05 GTO the previous owner had deleted the resonator and installed a Pacesetter catback with H pipe. Mufflers were way to quiet, almost stock, I deleted the mufflers and installed shorty headers. Car is now a bit loud and raspy with with deep tone. I am thinking of installing Hearthrob flowpack mufflers as resonators and leave straight pipes, no mufflers, trying to reduce some loudness only. Has anyone installed high flow resonators with headers and muffler delete. I think set up would have old school sound and still be somewhat loud. Any thoughts?


----------

